# Who are you guys going for in the playoffs?



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

pretty simple, playoffs just about to start... who are you guys (if anyone) cheering for now that the wolves failed to make it (again  ).
personally i'd like to see the heat win, just as a shaq fan id love to see him get another title after leaving LA, and Dwades been great... i also wouldnt mind if detroit win it they just go out and do their thing night in night out.
as for the west, most of the top teams irritate me, ill cheer for the nuggets cause of carmelo, and the clips because ... well they are the clippers and they are in the playoffs lol


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

If the Jazz manage to slip into that eighth spot, of course I'm rooting for them.

If not...Lakers and Suns equally. Kobe Bryant or Steve Nash...Can't choose, so I'll just hope they don't end up playing against each other.

I'd love to see the Suns take it all. It won't happen, but I'd love it if it did.

Laurie


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Anyone who plays against the Nuggets, anyone playing against the Lakers, after that I'll probably root for either the Suns, the Wizards, or the Pistons.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

In the West: Phoenix
In the East: Cleveland

But we will probably end up seeing San Antonio and Detroit


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I'm pulling for Dallas, myself. Any underdog besides that will suffice.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Dallas or Phoenix. As for East, I think I'd go for Miami.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, nix that whole idea of the Jazz getting the eighth spot.  When the two games that would determine whether your team makes the Playoffs or not are games against San Antonio and Dallas, it's a no-brainer your team's not seeing the post-season...again.

Soooo.....Lakers or Suns in the West. Whichever wins the first round series is okay with me. Bigtime Kobe Bryant and Steve Nash fan, so whichever.

East. ICK. I'd like to say none of them, but, okay: the Wizards, just because Gilbert Arenas is _such_ a nutcase.

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The 8th spot team will be playing against San Antonio, not good. Jazz would have been killed out there, but oh well. I really hope the Jazz will do better next season.

I gotta agree with Cyberwolf with going with a team (now the Clips) against the Nugs. I never thought of it until I read his post.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

I WANT miami to win. I love zo and payton. they need rings. 
I will root for nuggets.. i like watchin them

but it all comes down to... DONT LET SPURS WIN. I dont care who takes it, just not duncan...


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

abwowang said:


> I WANT miami to win. I love zo and payton. they need rings.



Feh. :curse: 

In a world where guys like John Stockton and Karl Malone don't have Rings, there's no reason Mourning and Payton should.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Feh. :curse:
> 
> In a world where guys like John Stockton and Karl Malone don't have Rings, there's no reason Mourning and Payton should.
> 
> Laurie


Zo deserves his ring more than anyone in the league...
but payton's just followin shaq around now in hope of getting one


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

payton > stockton
zo > malone.

payton used to be THE man.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> payton > stockton
> zo > malone.
> 
> payton used to be THE man.


might be pushin it there  lol
payton vs stockton used to be a great PG battle... couldnt pick a favourite of the two.
and malone was an mvp, zo just got unlucky with injuries otherwise he would be up there with the all time greats.
hope he does get his ring


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

abwowang said:


> payton > stockton :rocket:
> zo > malone. :hurl:


Heretic.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lakers up 3-1 vs. the Suns.

Unbelievable game this afternoon. Just unreal. :clap: 

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, good stuff.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Lakers up 3-1 vs. the Suns.
> 
> Unbelievable game this afternoon. Just unreal. :clap:
> 
> Laurie


never thought id actually be hoping the lakers won a game, let alone a series... the suns/nash fanboys must be getting to me lol


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> never thought id actually be hoping the lakers won a game, let alone a series... the suns/nash fanboys must be getting to me lol


I'm a bigtime Nash fangirl :laugh: always have been. Also a serious Kobe fan too, though, so a series like this is both heaven and hell. If only Kevin Garnett were somehow also playing, it'd be out of this world for me.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> I'm a bigtime Nash fangirl :laugh: always have been. Also a serious Kobe fan too, though, so a series like this is both heaven and hell. If only Kevin Garnett were somehow also playing, it'd be out of this world for me.
> 
> Laurie


hahaha meant the bandwagon fans man


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Is she really :laugh:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> Is she really :laugh:


Sure. Jazz fan at heart, of course, but I keep track of at least a dozen teams for one or two players on each. Garnett...Kobe....Steve Nash...There are others, but particularly those three.

Lauri


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Aha.

Enjoy the competitions between these two because it is coming to an end soon.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> Aha.
> 
> Enjoy the competitions between these two because it is coming to an end soon.


Yeah, that one's done and gone, but now the Western Conference Finals are coming up starting Wednesday--and there're two players I watch: Steve Nash (still and again) and Dirk Nowitzki. This should be a killer series.

Going Mavs in six....I think....for now....

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Now that the Clips are gone, I'm gonna go for Dallas all the way.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> Now that the Clips are gone, I'm gonna go for Dallas all the way.


'

Wow, I was going for the Clips, and now the Mavs, I guess we think alike.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Well, my 3 teams left just got knocked out in game 7's. 

Guess I'm going for the Pistons now.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> '
> 
> Wow, I was going for the Clips, and now the Mavs, I guess we think alike.


Haha. Dissonance19 sent me this message. You must hate the Suns. The Clips, and now Dallas. Probably disgruntled cuz I didn't root on for the Suns.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> Now that the Clips are gone, I'm gonna go for Dallas all the way.


I'd like Nash and his Suns to win it, but I think the Mavericks can take the series. Nash has looked like death not even warmed up this last couple of weeks.

....and then the Pistons wipe the floor with the Mavs.

Laurie


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> Haha. Dissonance19 sent me this message. You must hate the Suns. The Clips, and now Dallas. Probably disgruntled cuz I didn't root on for the Suns.



It's not so much that I hate them I do like them but can't root for them because my friend likes them and no one wants their friend to be happy if he is going for a team other than yours.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

still going for miami... not sure they have looked strong enough to take out the pistons but ill still back them.
definately hoping the mavs knock out the suns.


----------



## timberwolvefan (Jun 19, 2005)

The Pistons and the Suns with the Pistons winning it


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ok so down to the finals:
MIAMI v DALLAS

who you guys think will/want to win
i want miami to win, and i think they take it in 6
should be a good finals series to watch


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The Dallas Mavericks will win the NBA Finals in 7 games.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

timberwolvefan said:


> The Pistons and the Suns with the Pistons winning it


 Boy where you wrong,

I think Mavs can finish this in 5-6 they dont have anyone to guard Dirk, we can stop Wade with Howard/Griffin and Shaq can be handled by Dampier/Diop and when he gets back Mbenga


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Dooch said:


> The Dallas Mavericks will win the NBA Finals in 7 games.


Im with you.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Boy where you wrong,
> 
> I think Mavs can finish this in 5-6 they dont have anyone to guard Dirk, we can stop Wade with Howard/Griffin and Shaq can be handled by Dampier/Diop and when he gets back Mbenga


the heat dont have anyone to guard dirk really thats true... but dirk can score all he wants, if they can shut down his supporting cast (posey on howard, payton on terry etc) things will get difficult for the mavs.
howard and griffin do not have near the speed of wade, howards great.... but wade will cause havoc for them around the perimeter.
and shaq laughs in the face of dampier..... diop's a big body, and has played well as of late... but look what shaqs been doing, and this is the finals.. these guys are not shopping shaq


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I think it'll be a good series...it's the one I wanted to see anyway. I wouldn't mind if either team wins, but I'll be rooting for the Mavs. They are the team I'd been rooting for all playoffs, and the way Dirk has played all year (i felt he deserved the MVP), I just think it's a great ending. But I also wouldn't mind Shaq and the Heat winning, mainly because I get into a lot of arguments with friends about Shaq w/ and w/o Kobe and vice-versa...They always come to the argument that Shaq can't win a title without Kobe. So that would kill that argument. Other than that, I don't know that I want to see Payton win a title. Mourning I'm ok with...but Payton, I just don't want him to win one the way he's switched teams the last few years. My prediction...Mavs in 6.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

kaniffmn said:


> I think it'll be a good series...it's the one I wanted to see anyway. I wouldn't mind if either team wins, but I'll be rooting for the Mavs. They are the team I'd been rooting for all playoffs, and the way Dirk has played all year (i felt he deserved the MVP), I just think it's a great ending. But I also wouldn't mind Shaq and the Heat winning, mainly because I get into a lot of arguments with friends about Shaq w/ and w/o Kobe and vice-versa...They always come to the argument that Shaq can't win a title without Kobe. So that would kill that argument. Other than that, I don't know that I want to see Payton win a title. Mourning I'm ok with...but Payton, I just don't want him to win one the way he's switched teams the last few years. My prediction...Mavs in 6.


You have taken my words out of my mind completely. :cheers:


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

Shaq and Wade are gonna dominate. Dirk can't be stopped, but it wont matter because shaq and wade can't be stopped. Walker will wanna go off on his old team.. 

its over.

Miami in 7. 

Payton and Zo will finally get their rings.. they will play their best games yet.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think miami will have a few added insentives, as mentioned above.
Walker will want to play well against the mavs, Zo and Payton know this is probably their last shot at that ring and will play their hearts out... and shaq, well the biggest man with the biggest ego is not going to let the arguement go any further, shaq can win a championship without kobe... he promised a championship the day he arrived in miami and i think he'll come through.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Dooch said:


> The Dallas Mavericks will win the NBA Finals in 7 games.


I'm hoping not.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> I'm hoping not.


yeah same really.. i wanna see miami get it.
zo deserves a ring and ima big fan of shaq and wade


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

My avatar says it all. Mavs in six. I'd rather see Dirk hoist a dozen O'Briens than watch Shaq win even one without Kobe. Screw that selfish, ill-tempered mountain of an aging center.

Like we say over on the Lakers board, this post is sponsored by Laker Fans For a Mavs Championship. :laugh:

Laurie


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

dallas will win in 6 games and dirk or terry will get mvp


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Miami up 3-2 and can take it all tomorrow night--if they can win in Dallas.

God, nooooooooooooooo...............

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Go the Heat


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hoping the Mavs can win at home after that bloody butt-screwing they took in Miami in Game 5. So obviously rotten calls.

OTOH, Dirk _has_ to step up. He's supposed to be The Man, and he flat-out isn't acting like one. He's still soft as silk; Jason Terry's leading the team. When push comes to shove, Dirk doesn't shove back, and he's _got_ to if Dallas is going to win the next two.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Wades been awesome so far... you would think with the amount of wing players dallas could try to put on him they may have been able to slow him down a bit.
he's carrying the heat, and hes doing a damn good job of it


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> Wades been awesome so far... you would think with the amount of wing players dallas could try to put on him they may have been able to slow him down a bit.
> he's carrying the heat, and hes doing a damn good job of it


Yeah, Wade's rocked--but he's gotten a _lot_ of help from his friends in stripes. Beyond that, that crafty old buzzard, Pat Riley, will do/say/be anything to get his team a Championship. When I think mean all the way down to whatever passes for a soul, I (unlike many) don't think Jerry Sloan, I think Pat Riley.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Yeah, Wade's rocked--but he's gotten a _lot_ of help from his friends in stripes. Beyond that, that crafty old buzzard, Pat Riley, will do/say/be anything to get his team a Championship. When I think mean all the way down to whatever passes for a soul, I (unlike many) don't think Jerry Sloan, I think Pat Riley.
> 
> Laurie


im not gonna take anything away from wade because of the refs.
this is the finals, its a 7 game series.... the best team is going to win regardless and theres no reason to blame the refs (not saying u are man, just saying in general)


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

its over tonight.

heats got it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> its over tonight.
> 
> heats got it.


man i hope so..


----------

